# Baby P's Not Eating Guppies



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Just got 2 baby P's and they only seem to want to eat frozen bloodworms

Any ideas?

They are quarter sized and the guppies are about 1/4th the size of the Ps

Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Basically, you need to beef up your Ps in order to be able for them to start the FURY on live fish. Try freeze dried foods, those can be pinched small enough to be fed to even frys. From there on.. instincts with live feeders would/will come out naturally. Plus feeding them non-live food at this early stage has its advantage of having a healthy Ps when more matured. Alot of Ps get used to feeders and have a harder time to introduce other varieties.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Basically, you need to beef up your Ps in order to be able for them to start the FURY on live fish. Try freeze dried foods, those can be pinched small enough to be fed to even frys. From there on.. instincts with live feeders would/will come out naturally. Plus feeding them non-live food at this early stage has its advantage of having a healthy Ps when more matured. Alot of Ps get used to feeders and have a harder time to introduce other varieties.


 Thanks for the info

One of them swims around the tank all day long and eats the bloodworms

The other one likes to hide a lot more behind the heater, filter and rock compound and doesn't eat nearly as much as the other

They don't fight though and occassionaly swim around together


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

give them some time before tehy are ready to start giving you the visuals you want :







:


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> give them some time before tehy are ready to start giving you the visuals you want :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks

I guess I'll just leave the guppies in the tank??

They eat some of the P's bloodworm cubes but I guess thats just fattening them up for when the P's do eat them haha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

On a sidenote, assuming that you have redbellies: two of them in one tank is not a recommended number. Eventually, one will most likely become more dominant and may severely injure or even kill his buddy, because he has just that one fish to pick on. With three or more, agression is more evenly distributed......

Keeping two reds succesfully in one tank has been done before, but often it's a recipe for disaster....


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

indeed!, I i had 2 rbp's but got another after the advice about 3 or more being better.


----------

